# Sophie is home from her spay



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I just picked Sophie up from her spay this morning. She has four stitches and no cone. My vet says if she doesn't mess with it she doesn't need a onesie. She's very pitiful right now. She's in her bed beside me and cries when she moves. I can't give her a pain pill until she has her dinner in a couple of hours. It's really hard to listen to her cry and not be able to do anything. I am so glad it's over and I know she will be fine in a day or so, but this is hard. She had 3 baby teeth removed also. I sure hope the pain pill works.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww poor baby. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww... I feel so bad when they whimper and cry.Hope she feels better soon!!
Whimsy will be going thro the same thing next month.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sweet baby, she just needs some quiet time, and I'm sure will back to running around soon!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry Sharon. It is hard to see them in pain and not feeling well. Maybe feed that baby early and give her the pain med.  I hope she will feel better tomorrow but she will probably sleep a good bit tomorrow...but I bet she comes more herself on Wed. Keep us posted please and give her some belly rubs. Healing vibes coming from Ga.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, poor little girl... Tillie and I send our prayers and gentle hugs... Sophie will be good as new very soon!!!
btw, her and Tillie could be TWINS!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, poor Sophie. I remember how that whimpering broke my heart and I know it's hard to see her like that but she will be back to herself in a day or so. 

Hugs to you-feel better soon Sophie.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor you and Sophie, hopefully this the hardest thing you ever have to deal with in Sophie's life. Gosh the poor little girls, the spay surgery is more involved and it take a bit longer for them to recover. She will be up and around soon enough. All the best, for Sophies continued recovery.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Sweet sophie, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your support. Yesterday was really rough, but she is so much better today. Her incision is so small I can hardly see it. She was licking it this morning so I put the onesie on her, but she somehow got it off.She hasn't messed with it since. One thing that was troubling, she did not pee for 13 hours.I was sure I would have to take her back, but she finally went. I guess it's because she only drank a sip of water yesterday and ate two bites of egg and cheese and 3 pill pockets. She ate more this morning. Oh how we worry about our babies!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

So glad she's feeling better this morning. You may notice that she's in pain again toward the evening when she's tired and the pill has worn off from the night before. Extra treats and kisses are definitely in order!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad she is a bit better today. What do you think it would be like to have a bouncy puppy bugging her right now? Maddie is getting spayed soon and I am worried about how to separate them.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Awwww. Glad to hear she is doing better today. Pretty soon you will have a different issue – keeping her calm when she appears to be 100% back to normal!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Healing wishes sweet Sophie.:grouphug:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Day 3. Jumping on the cat again and playing, but still not eating much. Peeing maybe three times a day.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad to hear she jumped on the cat and she feels like jumping.
maybe she just needs to work up an appetite?


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Thank you all for your support. Yesterday was really rough, but she is so much better today. Her incision is so small I can hardly see it. She was licking it this morning so I put the onesie on her, but she somehow got it off.She hasn't messed with it since. One thing that was troubling, she did not pee for 13 hours.I was sure I would have to take her back, but she finally went. I guess it's because she only drank a sip of water yesterday and ate two bites of egg and cheese and 3 pill pockets. She ate more this morning. Oh how we worry about our babies!


I think the anaesthesia has to do with her not peeing more so than her not drinking. Same happens in humans. Us RN's won't recommend you be discharged after surgery w/o a good pee LOL!

Hope she's feeling better now


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie had a set back today. I came back from running errands and she was crawling on her stomach crying and shaking, in alot of pain. When I picked her up she bit me, which she has never done. I took her to the vet and she has apparently licked her incision into an infection. She now has a cone and will take antibiotics and another kind of pain pill, but I can't give them to her until she eats, and I'm not sure she will.I would put the onesie on her, but she won't let me. She will now bite me even if I don't touch her stomach. If a dog can get angry, she's angry. She's trying really hard to get the cone off and can't, running in circles and crying. Will this ever end? I know she will probably be much better tomorrow, but this is really terrible.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear, poor you and Sophie, she is probably very confused with all the pain.Perhaps she will allow you to put the onesie on when she has had her pain medication.Our Nellie is due to be done the end of May I am dreading it,especially as she is a little older and some people say they feel the pain more when they are oder.Anyway hope thing improve very soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie had a set back today. I came back from running errands and she was crawling on her stomach crying and shaking, in alot of pain. When I picked her up she bit me, which she has never done. I took her to the vet and she has apparently licked her incision into an infection. She now has a cone and will take antibiotics and another kind of pain pill, but I can't give them to her until she eats, and I'm not sure she will.I would put the onesie on her, but she won't let me. She will now bite me even if I don't touch her stomach. If a dog can get angry, she's angry. She's trying really hard to get the cone off and can't, running in circles and crying. Will this ever end? I know she will probably be much better tomorrow, but this is really terrible.


 I am so sorry Has anyone ever put like pajamas on a spayed girl would that protect the incision? Like baby snap undershirt?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

That's what a onesie is, but I can't put it on her because she will bite me. I can't get her to eat anything, so I can't give her the antibiotic or pain pill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I am so sorry Has anyone ever put like pajamas on a spayed girl would that protect the incision? Like baby snap undershirt?


That's what a onesie is.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That sounds horrible does she have to eat because it will make her sick? Have you tried turkey or chicken? something really good? I feel so sorry for both of you. Do you have someone their to help?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

My husband will be home soon. She won't even eat a hotdog, which she loves. The vet said she can't have any of these drugs on an empty stomach.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope she will just take a nice nap. If she won't eat call the vet again. Maybe their is a pain killer that they do not need food, And a anti itch .:kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . hope things are getting better with Sophie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no Sharon, poor little Sophie! It's so hard to watch our babies in pain. 

I hope she eats soon so you can give her a pain pill. Don't you wish you could just explain to her that she'll feel better if she will just eat?


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I feel so bad for both of you. When my boys were fixed one had a terrible time but the one who had the most done, including teeth pulled, did just great. I took him back to the vet and she gave me some liquid pain killer that they didn't have to eat to take. She was kind of pissed that the male doc who did the surgery didn't send home pain meds. She said she always does. Please call the doc back tomorrow if things aren't better and ask for something that can be taken on an empty stomach. So rough for both of you. When our babies hurt, we hurt. ((hugs)) to both of you.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Sophie is having a rough time of it. Is there not an antibiotic and pain med that the vet can give her by injection, if she is not eating and can't take them orally unless she eats? At least to get her going and out of pain?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache had a really bad time after her spay. The second day, the vet gave her a medicine for pain by injection and it helped. Hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh poor baby. Hope she will feel better very soon.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor Sophie has had a rough time and so have her daddy and me. She cried all night and still no food or water, so I took her to the vet at 8:30 this morning. She is better because the vet poked her stomach and she didn't bite and it didn't seem to hurt her. I decided to leave her there today so they can try to feed her. I think the next dog I get will be a boy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, that must be so hard to watch! Poor Sophie! I hope the vet's office will be able to get some food and water in her today. I know this is a bad experience but I think it is fairly rare to get that bad. I have had five female dogs over the years and none had any problem at all! That said, I'm glad McGee is a boy! I'm already dreading it and I don't even have him yet, lol. I will be keeping Sophie (and you & DH) in my prayers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sophie, Will heal and this will all be over. The poor girls always have a hard time. It makes us feel bad because we want to take the pain away and comfort them and we can't. Hope she feels up to eating soon.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Poor Sophie has had a rough time and so have her daddy and me. She cried all night and still no food or water, so I took her to the vet at 8:30 this morning. She is better because the vet poked her stomach and she didn't bite and it didn't seem to hurt her. I decided to leave her there today so they can try to feed her. I think the next dog I get will be a boy.


I wish I could assure you that neutering for boys is always easier than spays are for girls. Eli had a pretty tough time the first 3 days. I kind of think it might be the vet and whether they are "heavy handed" during the surgery. The good news is that she'll be better soon and have no memory of this tough time.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

OH poor Little Sophie,I hope you all have a much better night tonight,and everything calms down.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I was ready to leave Sophie for the day, but the vet called and said she is fine and ready to go home.They got her to eat some babyfood and when I got there she was all kissy and tail-waggy. The vet loves her because she loves she loves the vet and gives her lots of kisses.She still bit me when I got her out of the car, but I hope it's related to her surgery and will heal soon. The vet thinks she had a GI problem like painful gas, possibly caused by the carprofen she was taking. So she's off all meds.I hope she sleeps well tonight.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was thinking about Sophie all day.
Very relieved to hear she ate and is doing tail-wags. Will continue here to send healing thoughts.


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

It is so hard to see them in so much pain. 

I hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How is Sophie feeling today?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

She's much better. Not 100%, but I don't expect her to be. But she's playing more and eating more.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily came home with a cone and a belly wrap. I took off the cone and put a onesie on her. She never messed with the wrap. She was o.k. by day 3. The hardest part was keeping her quiet. We did a lot of leash walking.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Sophie is doing well.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope she is doing better.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you! Sophie is great. She's back to her old tricks, potty training sliding a bit as I e xpected, so she's in the kitchen most of the time. But she seems very happy and playful. Her stitches come out Tuesday and she will be 100%. We worked on tricks some today and she did very well. I hope Tony and Milo are well. They are so cute!


----------

